# thoughts on anal



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd like to hear others opinions or experiences on the subject! I have seen a surge in men begging their SO for it!!! Like "my gf promised anal if I get 10,000 likes on Facebook" etc. 

I've done it once, wasn't the best sexual act ive done, but it wasn't entirely horrible. Its a different feeling thats for sure I have read horror stories where people rush and end up with massive problems! 

Sorry if this topic was covered before. I am new to the forum! Just joined yesterday.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

I would try a search on the topic. It's been pounded to death


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Oldmatelot said:


> I would try a search on the topic. It's been pounded to death


Shouldn't that post come with a rim shot sound effect?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Oldmatelot said:


> I would try a search on the topic. It's been pounded to death


You mean like finding this gem?



that_girl said:


> I'll give you the short version.
> 
> Having anal one night. Nice, ooh aah....then blood on his penis. Wtf? :wtf: Well, i have internal hemorroids from pregnancy and something happened and i also tore.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> You mean like finding this gem?


Doesn't sound too pleasant.


----------



## NativeSun09 (Mar 28, 2013)

My husband and I tried it several times and I find it so unpleasant. It is uncomfortable (doesn't really hurt after he gets in, which does hurt). Also, I wish for the life of me that I could get some sort of fulfillment from it but there's nothing. I know my hubby likes it but still. It is a one sided endeavor in our relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

NativeSun09 said:


> My husband and I tried it several times and I find it so unpleasant. It is uncomfortable (doesn't really hurt after he gets in, which does hurt). Also, I wish for the life of me that I could get some sort of fulfillment from it but there's nothing. I know my hubby likes it but still. It is a one sided endeavor in our relationship.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If it's a pain for you and you don't get nothing out of it, make sure if you want him to have it, just don't do it often. In your case if he got that once every couple of months, that would be a very nice thing to do.

I find the texture and fit of a responsive vagina is much better than anal. Anal was nice to switch up to, but as a primary form or all the time, it can be problematic and messy cleanup.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

This is just me talking to myself, but anal crosses a line for me. Even if done with the utmost care and concern by your partner, the downside is just so high that any woman's (or man's, for that matter) reservations on the issue need to be respected. 

If both parties are excited to try, great. A partner should look long and hard before getting disgruntled about any refusal.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Cletus said:


> This is just me talking to myself, but anal crosses a line for me. Even if done with the utmost care and concern by your partner, the downside is just so high that any woman's (or man's, for that matter) reservations on the issue need to be respected.
> 
> If both parties are excited to try, great. A partner should look long and hard before getting disgruntled about any refusal.


Yeah, there are some serious downsides... You can DIE from it.


----------



## NativeSun09 (Mar 28, 2013)

AlphaProvider said:


> If it's a pain for you and you don't get nothing out of it, make sure if you want him to have it, just don't do it often. In your case if he got that once every couple of months, that would be a very nice thing to do.
> 
> I find the texture and fit of a responsive vagina is much better than anal. Anal was nice to switch up to, but as a primary form or all the time, it can be problematic and messy cleanup.


We only ever do it every once in a while. The whole process for me just seems too much of a hassle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

